# Anyone seen Hesher?



## Bobo (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll admit they reeled me in with Battery lol. But it looks like a interesting movie with some actors I like. So I'll Netflix it, just wondering if anyone has seen it and wants to share their thoughts.


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd also like some insight on this movie, ive been looking foward to watching it sometime soon


----------



## petereanima (Sep 15, 2011)

I. must. see. this. movie.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hesher is the Average member of SSO.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 16, 2011)

It was ok but (as per usual) the trailer make it look a lot better than it actually was.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 16, 2011)

i really enjoyed it. didn't even mind the metallica, as it brought me back to when the songs first came out. this is really how the music affected us. seriously. 

good acting, i thought.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 19, 2011)

movie was really good. give it a watch. id say 7 outta 10 for me


----------



## ROAR (Sep 19, 2011)

It was pretty cool. Not something I'd watch regularly. 
Or maybe ever again. Trailer made it seem a lot better.


Hey,
what's green, slimy and smells like bacon?




Kermit's fingers.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I saw it last week. Great movie. JGL gives such a great performance.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 24, 2012)

I just watched this movie last night....EPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## flexkill (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Bobo (Jul 24, 2012)

I finally watched it too. Trailer got me too hyped, but the film was pretty good.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked it. It has random bursts of humor and drama. Joseph Gordon-Levitt is ridiculously good actor.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 30, 2012)

IT was very good. I liked the ending the most.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 30, 2012)

Fantastic movie. I never went off of a trailer, but the DVD box made it seem like a comedy. Not a whole lot of typical humor. Mostly dry. But I'm a huge Joseph Gordon-Levitt fan, so I was set on watching it. It's definitely a good one.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm halfway through it now, going to watch the rest when my girlfriend gets out of work.

I really dig it thus far. Definitely some great acting. Storyline isn't anything special, but it's played out very well. Love the Hesher character.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks interesting. Anyone know if it's on Netflix?


----------



## Bobo (Aug 19, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Looks interesting. Anyone know if it's on Netflix?



I rented the dvd through Netflix. Now if you're talking about streaming, Idunno.


----------

